# interior woodwork



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

we restore old house woodwork. from stripping off years off paint and varnish to applying traditional finishes, and everything in between


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

That's great
How did u learn
Just through the years of doing it?

More places should offer hands on classes on natural finishes and stripping
Good stuff


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks.

Started out as a furniture refinisher, and gradually got into old house woodwork. Family business founded in 1959; so, I bring a skill set based on traditional methods. Our approach is to make the woodwork look "old and well cared for"
It's also great fun working in some cool spaces.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

eews said:


> we restore old house woodwork. from stripping off years off paint and varnish to applying traditional finishes, and everything in between


eew-wee! Sweetness!


----------

